# Where to buy a Les Poochs Matt Zapper



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Have decided I need to invest in a good brush to tackle Lolly's matts and know the red Les Poochs Matt Zapper comes recommended. I'm just have trouble finding places online to buy one apart from Christies Direct. Anyone used them before or know where's best to buy Les Poochs from.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I got mine from Christies. Good prompt service.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I got mine from Christies came within 3 days, posted from Ireland x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have the green one .. dont use it much really as I prefer a comb and fur ball spray although the longer the coat gets the more need for it maybe. 

Hey Honey had 4 matts today and a few twigs struck in her curls too. Picnic had small matts on her back legs and Fudge was matt-free  I hate matts grrr, but feel good when I find and remove one from their coats lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought mine from red cape
http://www.redcape.co.uk/index.php?route=product/category&path=57_64, but I also use Christies.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Cor Millie just had a major groom, her legs were soooo matted and full of little knots. Think I need a Les Pooche brush too, let me know if buying two is cheaper Janet, and I'll tag onto your order


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Julie - i think those twigs they picked up in their fur today were slightly sticky and gave lolly loads of little matts on her legs today - as they weren't there yesterday! Only given her a quick groom - just about to give her a good groom now. 
I'll let you know about the brushes Julie.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I wondered why her legs were so bad. Those twigs were definitely sticky. Poor girls has had a major groom and clipped. She'll need another going over tomorrow.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

do any of you .ever cut there hair, or do you just let it grow and get all tangled, i'm new at this .i used to have my cocker clipped and she loved it


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

Did you buy the single or double I am going to buy one for my two - thanks


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would recommend the single head as it easier to get into hard to reach place such as their inner legs and under their armpits. I have a green and a red although to be honest do not see much difference in either of them ( the green has a slightly more flexible head).


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

Just tried to buy the single Red les poochs from Red Cap unfortunately they are out of stock and are awaiting delievery they are not sure when they will be in - they work out £10 cheap than Christies !! If you leave your number they will call you when they are in


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Mind you the hard part is keeping Olly still for that long he is a real wriggly bottom and it doesn't help that Max keeps jumping up and trying to pinch the brush


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Maxwell said:


> Mind you the hard part is keeping Olly still for that long he is a real wriggly bottom and it doesn't help that Max keeps jumping up and trying to pinch the brush


Do you use a grooming table??


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

No I have got one more like a grooming lap, although that does sound like a good idea. After seeing ted and betty in their new equafleeces Max and Ollie are getting new ones, although still trying to talk my husband into changing from their black ones


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Only thought I'd ask because Betty was almost impossible to groom on the floor as she would just keep trying to run off... a groomer at dog training suggested a table and it has made sooooo much difference. Although still not a fan of being groomed she now accepts than when she is is on the table there is no escape and lets me get on with it. It probably doesn't have to be a proper grooming table though.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree, put them up high on a non slippery surface and they will stand much better for you. Don't know why but they do. I don't have a grooming table (yet...) so I use my kitchen island or table with a mat or towel underneath. Don't forget lots of treats as you go for standing nicely.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well if your looking for different places to get Les Poochs, i found a lot of places on google..just a thought for you that are looking Ok SL


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

does any one have a photo of a Les poochs. i would like to know what it looks like ok thank you so much ,,,,SL


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1767&highlight=pooches+Matt+zapper

There are pictures in this thread x


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Seem to be out of stock even in Christies now. !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mutneys appear to have some in stock x 

http://www.groomerssupplies.com/index.php?topic=basket&mode=add&pid=1089


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I got mine from amazon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know if I should get red or green. My groomer said Jake has a very poodle like coat. Right now I can comb him, and he is pretty long, with just a comb as he has not yet had a matt. His coat is very soft, fine and wavy. I know this will change when his adult coat comes in. 
So red or green?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you - not heard of Mutneys - I tried googling les Poochs & didn't find anything. Redcape tell me that there have been delivery problems. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

